# What Did I Just Buy?



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

After getting a sizable 40k, I've been interested in getting into Warhammer Fantasy. I bought a bunch of used but unpainted Empire units from a friend of mine who was planning on getting into the game a few years ago but never did. From what I can tell, the models I have are all the empire models from the 6th edition starter set (he held onto his Orks that came with it).

My question is what models should I have from the starter set? I counted 16 spearmen (are these state troops? What are they?), 16 handgunners, one knight, and a cannon/mortar. There seem to be pieces for a banner carrier and a drummer, but I don't know which units those go with. Should I assemble both? (I don't need to know any rules, just what I should put together). 

My last question is if anything seems to be missing from that set of models. Thanks in advance for any help


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

If your not sure what the models are, posting pics on here will help as one of us will defiantly know what they are. If you sure they're from the 6th edition starters set, then you've defiantely got everything you should have thats Empire from it.

Both the banner carrier (Standard Bearer) and the drummer (Musician) should be assembled as both are useful to have in a unit of troops. Once you know the rules, you'll understand why. I'm not sure with Empire, but you can defiantely but both of them in with your spearmen.


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I have the 6th edition boxset, Got it from my Dad's friend.

1 Empire Cannon

1 Empire General on horseback

38 empire soldiers.. to be assembled as you like.

so your friend made 16 handgunners, 16 spearmen and 6 are missing, also that knight is your general.


Edit: Cannon should have 3 crew.


----------



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

Awesome, thanks a lot! I was mostly just confused by the numbers, as 16 seemed like an odd size for a unit and I wasn't sure if it was supposed to be something like 15 or 20 men instead. The one problem I might have now is that the spearmen unit has one model missing, so my friend threw in an Ork model to replace it. My plan is that once I get the Empire Battalion set I'll use an extra weapon and shield to equip my ork like a human, paint him like a human (except his skin, of course), and call him something like "Urk da Speermahn" if anybody points him out. Do you think that will cause any problems in casual play? (I don't plan on being in any tournaments).

EDIT: Read what Tervigon said, I'll ask my friend to bring them to me if he finds the extras floating around anywhere. Thanks


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

I think the orc is on a bigger base.

Edit:just compared a 6th edition Orc to the closet human scale thing I have ( a skeleton) and have deduced The Orcs base is quite a lot larger.


----------



## jeep3rs (Aug 28, 2010)

Oh yeah, sorry, I forget to mention that I would be replacing the base with a spearman one. Also, am I calling those (the spearmen) the right thing? And the models will be fine even though they're from an earlier edition, right?


----------



## aboytervigon (Jul 6, 2010)

Perfectly as long as the base size is correct.


----------

